# Midway, Utah Winter Camping 2012



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I went out winter camping in midway with my brother and filmed a good portion of it. If anyone is interested in seeing...

Nothing special to see really just guys camping out in the cold frigid snow


----------

